# Smoked Atlantic Boneless, Skinless Salmon



## dooch (Apr 24, 2017)

IMG_20170415_185308.jpg



__ dooch
__ Apr 24, 2017






Seafood, and fish dinner for Good Friday dinner.

Some shrimp, local fresh deep fried yellow perch" My Lite breading recipe, a fish crisp, cajun spice type dry dredge, Deep fried round cut potato fries, deep fried local onion rings, and the Salmon that I forgot to serve that I started in the Little Chief, with four hours smoke from my AMPS. Next day, as I was walking by my smoker, I noticed some nice aromas. And then I said : OH SH"T, The SALMON!"

Looked inside expecting disaster, and this came out after  20 hrs. in the still plugged in Little Chief.

"BEST DAMN SMOKE SALMON!" that I have ever made or had! Rave reviews from all testers including the Better Half!

It did not dry out to jerkey standards, like I thought it would, but was at a perfect, moist, smoky, sweet, perfect piece of Salmon.

Got lucky I guess, but I will do it again.

FYI: Salmon was cured with a dry rubbed cure, had some brown sugar, and the basics.

Sorry, the natives were restless, so not alot of "Q" view!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 25, 2017)

Sounds like you have a new way to smoke your salmon from now on!

It looks delicious!

Al


----------



## dooch (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks Al!


----------

